# Want a 15% off coupon to the LOOK online store?



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

For you USA based fans of LOOK, if you send me an email at [email protected], and request to be added to our newsletter list, I'll send you a coupon code good for an additional 15% off at the LOOK Cycle USA online web store. 

LOOK Cycle USA Online Store - Black Label

The LOOK newsletter includes new product releases, european and north american race news, as well as the occasional glance back through LOOK's fantastic history. We also initiate a contest or two each year through the newsletter, which includes everything from apparel, to pedals, and even frame sets!

Thanks,
Justin
LOOK Cycle USA

:thumbsup:


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Justin -- I just looked at the store and it seems that the only thing that can be purchased are the bags (Accessories - LOOK Cycle USA Online Store), everything else has a







button rather than a







button.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Keith! Long time no see, ha! If you click on the "View Product" button you will see the sizing options that are available for that particular product, and have the ability to add it to the cart. Since the luggage is all one size, you simply add those to the cart if desired. 

We are always adding items to the webstore, so please check back often. Or feel free to ask if we have something in particular laying around that you've been looking for. I might just have it around here somewhere.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Duh...I thought I had clicked on the "view product" and it just brought up the enlarged image. But now I see it takes be to another page...sorry about the OE :blush2:


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Justin-

I sent a couple of email requests a few days ago to the address above, but haven't yet received the discount code. Is this offer still in effect? If so, can you send one my way?

Thanks,
abstrack


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

abstrack said:


> Hi Justin-
> 
> I sent a couple of email requests a few days ago to the address above, but haven't yet received the discount code. Is this offer still in effect? If so, can you send one my way?
> 
> ...


All coupon codes were emailed out. Please check your email, and possibly your junk mail folder, to see if you have received it yet. If not, let me know!

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

Justin-

Got the code now...

Thanks!

abstrack


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Justin,
I'm looking at the Heritage Jersey in a SMall. Can you provide any dimensions or fitting suggestions? Race or Club cut? 
Thanks much.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

hawker12 said:


> Justin,
> I'm looking at the Heritage Jersey in a SMall. Can you provide any dimensions or fitting suggestions? Race or Club cut?
> Thanks much.


Heritage is more of a club fit, so keep that in mind. Its just a little looser in the mid section. Also, it's looking like this is the last year for Heritage looking similar to the La Ve Claire pattern. Its going to look a lot different when the new version becomes available. So if you want this design, you better grab one while you can. Of course, I think Santini will always make their replica as well so its not like you won't ever be able to find one.

Here is our sizing chart:
http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/l/o/look_sizing_chart_gb_2.pdf


----------

